# First woman slingshot shooting match lighter on youtube



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Daranda has taken a huge liking to the new polycarbonate TAC Hammer... She's regularly shooting sub 1" groups and practices shooting at a 5/8" rubber marble suspended in the catchbox...

Well, since she's getting pretty good... I thought it was time to give her a challenge... and she stepped right up and completed it... no problem, just like she's been doing it all her life or something...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Daranda !!!!!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Ausome..


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shot!!!
Congratulations Daranda


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go Daranda!!!! Now, if you will just sign up to the forum, I will be delighted to put in for your match lighter badge. :headbang:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go Daranda!!!!!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Way to go, Daranda! I can really relate to that jump for joy!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yaayyy, lady lights!!

Daranda, you are the woman!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

My bad.

Daranda, "You da woman!"


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

You go Daranda. You will be killing everyone next tournament


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great!


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Good job Daranda!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bad ass


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Definitely a great shot. Way to go!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome  Way to go


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Usually takes Mr Bill more that two shots 
???????? Good shooting!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

100% awesome!!

After watching Daranda shoot at the MWST, it was easy to see that she was having fun and improving day by day.

Keep up the great work and I hope to see that Gambler Shot soon.

Todd


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang fine shooting! Well done!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great shot!! Cogratulations Daranda! Vey well done!

Hope that more women follow your lead!

Cheers!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

SECOND TRY!!!! Way to go there!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

:bowdown: :king: Super!!!!

Volp


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

meanwhile.. I can't even get my wife to handle my marbles..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

